

Linux 3.9 released - jrepin
https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/4/28/69

======
jrepin
KernelNewbies site is down but here is a good tour of new features in Linux
3.9: [http://www.h-online.com/open/features/What-s-new-in-
Linux-3-...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/What-s-new-in-
Linux-3-9-1845705.html)

